#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園協作平台恢復運行

## 雪麒

狼之樂園協作平台終於恢復運行了～

after 各種折騰

    （關鍵詞：亂碼，中文目錄，500，CSS，管理區，小文件，各種插件……
但願這是最後一次～    
    

請各位點擊*這裡*進入協作平台～

目前協作平台使用了最新版的dokuwiki，並已可以與論壇對接，但不會自動登錄。各位需要用與論壇相同的用戶名和密碼登錄協作平台。

更新：所有註冊用戶已經可以編輯及新建條目～

如果有Bug請來這裡報告～

----------

